# Historical fiber arts



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

I am a member of a historical reenactment group called the Society for Creative Anachronism. I am very interested in historical fiber arts. I was wondering how many people are also interested in historical fiber arts? I do bobbin lace, knitting, crochet, spinning, weaving, tatting, embroidery, and sewing. I was wondering if anyone would be interested in a group who's main interest was in historical fiber arts.


----------



## Goldengermangirl (Jan 14, 2014)

I am interested in being a member of your Historical fiber arts group. Let me know if I need to do something else


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

I am at this time just seeing if there would be enough people to do anything. If there is enough I will see what it takes to start a group.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Post on the main pages to see if any one is interested. Lots of people there who do other types of fiber crafts. You might get more interested.


----------



## dtjacobson (Mar 25, 2012)

Something to keep in mind: there are already a couple *really* busy online groups for historical aspects of the fiber arts, especially knitting. The YahooGroup "HistoricKnits" was extremely active before the advent of Ravelry: most of the people on that list are now on the Historic Knitting group on Ravelry. There are also groups for historic spinning; natural dyeing; historic sewing; projects from *PieceWork* magazine; and at least 10 groups specifically for the SCA. You may find that a lot of historical reenactors spend most of their time on Ravelry (it can be a tremendous time-suck :sm09: ), and aren't on KP very much.

If you set it up, let me know. I'm not doing a lot of historical reenacting these days (too little time; too much stuff), but I'm certainly happy to "watch" the section and chime in as necessary.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, that would be very interesting. I would be interested in joining. I do spinning reenactment and when needed I do tatting demo's but can also crochet, crewel, counted cross stitch, sew, weave and am a beginner bobbin lacer.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

My son is in a Viking reenactment group and has just asked me if I could learn nalbinding to make socks. My husband has made me a nal and Ive been trying to follow video instructions but finding it really difficult. I do various textile crafts and would be interested in an historical group.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes let us know!????????


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

I appreciate your comment about Ravelry and re-enactors. I will check them out also, but I am interested in the people on KP mainly. I am not quite sure how to get a board set up on this group but wanted to see if there was any interest in the first place to see if it was worth the trouble.


----------



## Goldengermangirl (Jan 14, 2014)

welcome to bobbin lacing. I am a bobbin lacer. My time trusted genre is Bucks point however I have done torchon, Bruges, Some Milanese but usually just bucks. Are you a member of your regional guild? If so, which one. i have tatted since age 8, needlelace and carrickmacross and knitted lace. I just love lace. Welcome to bobbin lace.


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

I spin, weave, knit and sew, and have been interested in " historic clothing"... Have properly made everything for a Civil War era dress under the tutiledge of an historical seamstress ( except the bloomers and the corset, but I'm skinny). I would sign up for and read on KP. And thank you, everyone who contributed info about other sites off of KP...didn't know about them, and will have to check them out.


----------



## BAHope (Jun 17, 2014)

I would love to learn more and be involved!


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

The section Historical Fiber Arts has been created! Hurray!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yippee!


----------



## Goldengermangirl (Jan 14, 2014)

Nere us the pic of the thrummed mitten circa 1742. I put a pic somewhere else on KP I thought it was here but not. You wanted a pic of my bobbin lace and the the little Celtic tatted flower is included too.


----------



## Goldengermangirl (Jan 14, 2014)

Inside mitten lined with thrums


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the bobbin lace. I am very interested in learning how to do this. Can you give any info on where to get started. I have two small books, feel like they are written in Greek.


----------



## Goldengermangirl (Jan 14, 2014)

Beginners Guide to bobbin Lace by Gillian Dye and Adrienne Thunder. This is an excellent book. I refer to it my workshops.


----------

